# nvidia-kernel - x startet nicht mehr

## holbre

hallo,

ich habe die su schon genutz aber leider nichts gefunden oder Ã¼berlesen.

nach dem erfolgreichen emerge nvidia-glx.

habe ich die daten ind e /etc/X11/xorg.conf angepasst.

>        Driver      "nv"

auf

>         Driver      "nvidia"

so weit so gut. 

nur wenn ich jetzt den x-server starte, bricht er ab :

```

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Jan 18 11:04:36 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Using vt 7

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

```

wenn ich wieder auf nv stelle stelle, starte der x-server nur die auflÃ¶sung ist 640x480.

ich weis nur nicht mehr weiter.

----------

## oscarwild

Moin holbre,

Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du nicht nur nvidia-glx installiert hast, sondern ausserdem nvidia-kernel.

Nur den Eintrag unter Driver auszutauschen genügt normalerweise nicht, da sind ja noch ne ganze Latte von Parametern einzustellen! Wichtig ist u.a. auch, ob die glx-Extension geladen wurde, dri deaktiviert ist etc. Lies dazu einfach mal in der Anleitung des Treibers nach (befindet sich glaube ich irgendwo unter /usr/share/documents/nvidia...), da ist alles wunderbar beschrieben.

Ausserdem:

- modules-update schon ausgeführt?

- opengl-update ausgeführt (daran liegts sicher nicht, ist aber trotzdem notwendig)?

Wenn alle Stricke reissen, dann poste doch bitte mal das log!

Gruß

OscarWild

----------

## Finswimmer

Poste die dmesg, die du bekommst, direkt nach dem starten von X.

Hast du auch nvidia-kernel gemerged?

Tobi

----------

## holbre

also, folgendes habe ich noch gemacht :

emerge nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

Section "Module"

....

#       Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

...

Section "Device"

...

       Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "NV31 [GeForce FX 5600]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

....

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 24

...

```

```

opengl-update xorg-x11
```

ich hatte alles soweit gemacht wie es hier im guide steht gemacht.

wo bei der bei

```
modprobe nvidia

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r5/video/nvidia.ko): No such device

```

 sagt.

hier das log des x-server, poste mal das ganze log da ich kein plan habe was alles relewand sein kann.

```
X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.9-gentoo-r1 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux pc-linux 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Tue Jan 17 16:$

Build Date: 17 January 2006

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Jan 18 11:43:19 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/f$

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2570 card 1043,80f2 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2571 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24d2 card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24d4 card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24d7 card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,24de card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24dd card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev c2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24d0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24db card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,24d1 card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 01,01,8f hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24d3 card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24d5 card 1043,812a rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0312 card 10b0,0604 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:03:0: chip 1106,3044 card 1043,808a rev 80 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:05:0: chip 11ab,4320 card 1043,811a rev 13 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xfc900000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x2100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xbff00000 - 0xdfefffff (0x20000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xfea00000 - 0xfeafffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x50000000 - 0x500fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV31 [GeForce FX 5600] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd$

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xefffffff to 0xdfffff$

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xfeaff800 - 0xfeafffff (0x800) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xfebff400 - 0xfebff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xfebff800 - 0xfebff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x50100000 - 0x501003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [7] -1  0       0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000ee80 - 0x0000eebf (0x40) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000ef60 - 0x0000ef6f (0x10) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000efa8 - 0x0000efab (0x4) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000efa0 - 0x0000efa7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000efac - 0x0000efaf (0x4) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efe7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xfeaff800 - 0xfeafffff (0x800) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xfebff400 - 0xfebff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xfebff800 - 0xfebff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x50100000 - 0x501003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [7] -1  0       0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000ee80 - 0x0000eebf (0x40) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000ef60 - 0x0000ef6f (0x10) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000efa8 - 0x0000efab (0x4) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000efa0 - 0x0000efa7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000efac - 0x0000efaf (0x4) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efe7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xfeaff800 - 0xfeafffff (0x800) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xfebff400 - 0xfebff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xfebff800 - 0xfebff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x50100000 - 0x501003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [12] -1 0       0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000ee80 - 0x0000eebf (0x40) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000ef60 - 0x0000ef6f (0x10) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000efa8 - 0x0000efab (0x4) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000efa0 - 0x0000efa7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000efac - 0x0000efaf (0x4) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efe7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

       Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

        Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:14:07 PST 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xfeaff800 - 0xfeafffff (0x800) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xfebff400 - 0xfebff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xfebff800 - 0xfebff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x50100000 - 0x501003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [12] -1 0       0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000ee80 - 0x0000eebf (0x40) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000ef60 - 0x0000ef6f (0x10) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000efa8 - 0x0000efab (0x4) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000efa0 - 0x0000efa7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000efac - 0x0000efaf (0x4) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efe7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xfeaff800 - 0xfeafffff (0x800) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xfebff400 - 0xfebff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xfebff800 - 0xfebff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x50100000 - 0x501003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [12] -1 0       0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [16] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [17] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000ee80 - 0x0000eebf (0x40) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000ef60 - 0x0000ef6f (0x10) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000efa8 - 0x0000efab (0x4) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000efa0 - 0x0000efa7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000efac - 0x0000efaf (0x4) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efe7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

        [34] -1 0       0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [35] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [36] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xC0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xFD000000

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional informat$

```

----------

## Finswimmer

/sbin/NVmakedevices.sh

sollte dabei klappen.

Wenn nicht, was für eine Karte, welchen X und welche module? (Versionen)

Tobi

----------

## holbre

```
/sbin/NVmakedevices.sh

 * System.map not found - unable to check symbols

```

hatte das kernel mit genkernel erstellt, kann es sein das er deswegen System.map net findet ?

Karte GeForce FX 5600 256Mb-RAM

Xorg = 6.8.2-r6

module weis ich nicht, sorry fÃ¼r mein unwissenheit   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Zu der Modul-Version:

emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx -pv

tobi

----------

## holbre

```
emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx -pv

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6629-r6  0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

ich verzweifel hier noch, vor n halben jahr hatte ich die probleme net.

----------

## oscarwild

ist das nicht eine AGP-Karte? -> agpgart?

----------

## holbre

ja, ist eine agp karte, sorry hatt ich vergessen oben hin zuschreiben.

----------

## Finswimmer

Dann probier doch mal die neuesten Treiber aus.

Trag nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel in package.unmask package.keywords ein.

Falls du nicht weißt, wie das geht, schau schnell im Howto Portage vorbei.

Und danach schaust du mal, was dann mitm X los ist.

Tobi

----------

## SkaaliaN

genau das gleiche Problem habe ich auch...ich habe auch eine AGP-Karte..Auch der neuste Treiber geht nicht....Veruch den 13er Kernel und du hast keine Probleme...

----------

## holbre

habe jetzte erst mal alle von nvidia unmerge.

/etc/portage/package.unmask

```

media-videon/vidia-glx

media-video/nvidia-kernel

```

/etc/portage/package.keywords

```

media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86

media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86

```

```
emerge media-video/nvidia-glx
```

dann nach hat er alle vier pakete erfolgreich bearbeitet.

```
emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx -pv

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8178-r2  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.8178  -dlloader 0 kB

```

nur der X-Server verweigert sich noch immer.

was mit der 13er gemeint ist kein paln, habe nach sicht mit mir. 

ich will stÃ¼ckt fÃ¼r stÃ¼ck mich langsam rein fucksen und von win weg.

was kann nich noch tuhen nach schauen, googel auch schon die ganze zeit. komme aber nicht weiter trette hier irgendwie auf der stelle.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Scup wrote:*   

> genau das gleiche Problem habe ich auch...ich habe auch eine AGP-Karte..Auch der neuste Treiber geht nicht....Veruch den 13er Kernel und du hast keine Probleme...

 

die lösung geht wie auch schon gesagt..  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## holbre

@ Scup

kÃ¶nntest du mir ne step by step anleitung schreiben, da ich wie schon erwÃ¤hnt habe noch nicht so fit bin.

wie ich das 13er kernel drauf bzw. ins system kriege ?

----------

## franzf

 *holbre wrote:*   

> also, folgendes habe ich noch gemacht :
> 
> [...]
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Sollte wohl heißen

```
# opengl-update nvidia
```

  :Question: 

evtl schon ein

```
# eselect opengl set nvidia
```

 probiert?

----------

## holbre

```
 

opengl-update nvidia 

eselect opengl set nvidia
```

grad gemacht und x gestart, leider kein erfolg.

----------

## oscarwild

Ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass es nicht am Kernel liegt. Bei mir läuft der NVidia-Treiber jedenfalls sowohl unter 2.6.13 als auch unter 2.6.14 ohne jegliche Probleme.

Ist agpgart richtig konfiguriert (im Kernel/in der x.org-Einstellung)?

----------

## oscarwild

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> opengl-update xorg-x11
> ```
> ...

 

nein, geht beides, aber die Frameraten sind unterschiedlich  :Wink:  -> ausprobieren.

----------

## holbre

[quote="oscarwild"

Ist agpgart richtig konfiguriert (im Kernel/in der x.org-Einstellung)?[/quote]

ich gehe mal davon aus da ich das kernel mit genkernel erstellt habe das es im kernel mit drin ist.

aber wo und wie das jetzt inder xorg.conf aussehen mus weis ich nicht.

im mom

```
        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "NV31 [GeForce FX 5600]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
```

ich weis zawr net ob das richtig ist, aber BusID gleich PCI ?? ist das richtig das dort pci steht, wird per pci brÃ¼cke auf agp zu gegriffen?

----------

## Finswimmer

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device[0]"

    Driver         "nv"

EndSection

mehr brauchst du nicht.

Also kannst du getrost alles andere aus dieser Section rausschmeißen, es sei denn du hast 2 GraKa drin.

Tobi

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> Ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass es nicht am Kernel liegt. Bei mir läuft der NVidia-Treiber jedenfalls sowohl unter 2.6.13 als auch unter 2.6.14 ohne jegliche Probleme.
> 
> Ist agpgart richtig konfiguriert (im Kernel/in der x.org-Einstellung)?

 

ABER....wieso gehts dann nur beim 13er???un net beim 14er

----------

## holbre

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Section "Device"
> 
>     Identifier     "Device[0]"
> 
>     Driver         "nv"
> ...

 

ja, gut.

wenn ich nv stehen habe dann starte x, nur kann ich ja dann die karte nicht voll nutzen und die auflösung bleibt bei 600x480.

----------

## franzf

Probier mal

```
$ less /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i nvidia

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set
```

Der nvidiafb wenn an ist, macht gern Probleme. Versuch den Befehl auch mal auf andere Kernel-Configs.

Weitere Fehlerquelle: Wenn du nvidia-Treiber emergest, muss /usr/src/linux auf die Kernel-Source zeigen, für die du den Treiber installieren willst!!!!

----------

## SkaaliaN

mh..bei mir bleibt das prob gleich =/ wie siehts bei dir aus??  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## oscarwild

 *Scup wrote:*   

> ABER....wieso gehts dann nur beim 13er???un net beim 14er

 

Die Frage ist, warum das bei DIR so ist  :Laughing: 

Naja, Kernel tauschen wäre trotzdem einen Versuch wert, kostet ja nix  :Wink: 

@franzf: stimmt, den Framebuffer musste ich auch deaktivieren, wahrscheinlich ist das die Lösung!

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

>  *Scup wrote:*   ABER....wieso gehts dann nur beim 13er???un net beim 14er 
> 
> Die Frage ist, warum das bei DIR so ist 
> 
> Naja, Kernel tauschen wäre trotzdem einen Versuch wert, kostet ja nix 
> ...

 

an meinen anderen PC's (4) ist es das gleiche....hatte sonst nie Probleme nach einem Kernelwechsel  :Exclamation: 

----------

## mc-max

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> Ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass es nicht am Kernel liegt. Bei mir läuft der NVidia-Treiber jedenfalls sowohl unter 2.6.13 als auch unter 2.6.14 ohne jegliche Probleme.
> 
> 

 

da bin ich mir aber nicht so sicher. Hatte auch vor ein paar Tagen den 6.14 compiliert und konnte NVIDIA auch nicht zum Laufen bringen. Habe mich noch gefragt, wieso der 6.14 dann Stabil markiert wurde, wenn es nicht hinhaut? Meinen alten 6.12 geladen, läuft ohne Probleme. Bin gespannt, was bei den anderen raukommt.

Habe verschiedene nvidia-kernel Versionen probiert. Nvidia-Modul wurde ohne probleme geladen, doch X wollte nicht. Hatte gleiche Fehlermeldung wie oben

Gruß.

max

----------

## Louisdor

Also, bei mir funkitioniert X mit allen 2.6.12-xx bis 2.6.15-xx Kernelversionen.

Wichtig ist immer, dass zum ändern der Kernelversion der symbolische Link richtig auf den neuen Kernel zeigt:

```
root@gentoo: / # ls -la /usr/src/

insgesamt 12

drwxr-xr-x   4 root root   85 12. Jan 22:53 .

drwxr-xr-x  19 root root 4096 12. Jan 16:16 ..

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    0 28. Aug 15:45 .keep

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   22 12. Jan 22:53 linux -> linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r9

drwxr-xr-x  19 root root 4096 12. Jan 23:51 linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r9

drwxr-xr-x  20 root root 4096  8. Jan 20:42 linux-2.6.15-gentoo

root@gentoo: / #
```

Bei mir zeigt der momentan auf linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r9. Um das jetzt auf 2.6.15 zu ändern macht man Folgendes:

```
root@gentoo: / # cd /usr/src/

root@gentoo: /usr/src # rm linux

root@gentoo: /usr/src # ln -s linux-2.6.15-gentoo linux

root@gentoo: /usr/src # ls -la /usr/src/

insgesamt 12

drwxr-xr-x   4 root root   85 18. Jan 18:25 .

drwxr-xr-x  19 root root 4096 12. Jan 16:16 ..

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    0 28. Aug 15:45 .keep

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   19 18. Jan 18:25 linux -> linux-2.6.15-gentoo

drwxr-xr-x  19 root root 4096 12. Jan 23:51 linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r9

drwxr-xr-x  20 root root 4096  8. Jan 20:42 linux-2.6.15-gentoo

root@gentoo: /usr/src #
```

Nachdem nun der Kernel konfiguriert und mit make && make modules_install gebaut wurde, sollte emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx durchgeführt werden.

Dann werden die Module auch ins richtige Kernelmoduleverzeichnis gebaut.

Wenn man den Kernel so lässt wie er ist und nur die nVidia Module neu macht, sollten die aktuell geladenen nVidia Module entladen werden und die neu gebauten neu geladen werden, nachdem man modules-update gemacht hat. ...

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## holbre

also, ich habe nun jeden tipp durch der mir gennantg wurde.

noch leider bleibt mein problem da. x will net starten.

habe alles heute noch mal raus geschmissen und sync gemacht und world update und 

dann habe ich alles noch mal von 0 her gemacht, leider auch ohne erfolg.

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Pocmo

Hallo,

ich hatte das selbe Problem auch, nachdem ich Kernel 2.6.14-r5 benutzte.

Im englischen Bereich konnte ich den Tipp finden, dass man mal

```
/sbin/NVmakedevices.sh
```

laufen lassen sollte und danach gings dann bei mir auch wirklich.

Warum weiß ich auch net  :Wink:  aber vielleicht hilft's dir auch.

Gruß,

Pocmo

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich habe den befehl gar nicht....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## SinoTech

 *Scup wrote:*   

> ich habe den befehl gar nicht.... 

 

Der Befehl scheint nur bis Version 1.0.7174 zu existieren. Danach kümmert sich der Insaller wohl selbst drum. (Portage File Search)

----------

## fuchur

hi

Gestern habe ich menin System upgedatet und da wurde udev "sys-fs/udev-070-r1" durch "sys-fs/udev-079" ersetzt.

Da hatte ich mit nvidia genau die gleichen probleme. Hinzu kam noch das ich probleme mit alsa bekommen habe, das 

selbsterstellte udev regeln mit SYSFS{XXXX}=="XXXX", nicht mehr ausgeführt wurden, und noch so einige fehlermeldungen

beim booten. Habe dann "/etc/udev" unbenannt und udev neu gemergert aber keine änderung. Ob das bei mir daran liegt

das bei mir der Kernel schon etwas älter ist (2.6.11) weiss ich nicht in den Changlog von udev ist diesbezüglich nichts zu

finden.

Also habe ich in "/etc/portage/package.mask" :

```

=sys-fs/udev-079

```

eingetragen udev neu gemergert und keine probleme mehr.

Nachtrag:

Mir ist noch eingefallen das ich das nvidia problem mit udev-079 bei mir lösen konnte wenn ich "udevstart" ausgeführt habe bevor

ich X oder gdm ausgeführt habe.

 ABER laut udev RELEASE-NOTES solte man udevstart ab version  079 nicht mehr benutzen.

Mfg

----------

## holbre

leider immer noch kein erfolg, x server will net starten wenn in xorg.conf driver auf nvidia steht.

hier mal alles zu sammen gefast.

AGP GF 5600 256MB

xorg.conf

```

..

#       Load  "dri"

       Load  "glx"

...

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "NV31 [GeForce FX 5600]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

...
```

```
emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx -pv

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8178-r2  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.8178  USE="-dlloader" 0 kB

```

```
opengl-update nvidia

 * opengl-update is deprecated and is just a frontend to the opengl

 * eselect module.  In the future, opengl-update will be removed

 * from portage.  Please see 'eselect opengl help'

Switching to nvidia OpenGL interface... done

```

```
eselect opengl set nvidia

Switching to nvidia OpenGL interface... done
```

```
less /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i nvidia

CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA=m

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

```

/etc/portage/package.mask

```
=sys-fs/udev-079 
```

und dann udev neu emerge + reboot

leider bleibt die fehler meldung die gleiche:

```
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Using vt 7

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r5/video/nvidia.ko): No such device

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

```

 :Confused:   :Mad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fuchur

hi

Ich benutze bei mir die stable kernel und glx module.

emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx -pv:

```

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6629-r6  0 kB 

```

Bevor du X startest hast du mal 

```

udevstart

modprobe nvidia

```

probiert?

Mfg

----------

## SinoTech

 *holbre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> xorg.conf
> ...

 

Hast du mal versucht die Zile "BusID" zu entfernen?

Was sagt ein "ls -l /usr/src" (Nur um sicher zugehen das der "linux" Link auf die aktuellen Sourcen zeigt).

 *holbre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Fatal server error:
> ...

 

Irgendwelche Informationen in der "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"?

Sorry falls meine Vorschläge bereits gepostet wurden, hatte keine zeigt den kompletten Thread zu lesen.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## holbre

habe das mal eben gemacht

```
pc-linux ~ # udevstart

pc-linux ~ # modprobe nvidia

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r5/video/nvidia.ko): No such device

```

 :Question: 

----------

## fuchur

hi

Hast du es jetzt auch mal mit den stable nvidia module/glx probiert?

Vieleicht hilft danach auch ein:

```

modules-update

```

Ansonsten muss ich passen

Mfg

----------

## SkaaliaN

die stable gehen leider auch nicht....

----------

## franzf

 *holbre wrote:*   

> 8...9
> 
> ```
> less /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i nvidia
> 
> ...

 

Nimm mal auch das CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA raus.

----------

## holbre

habe alles raus geschmiessen.

dann neu emerge

```
emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx -pv

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6629-r6  0 kB
```

```
modules-update 
```

```
/sbin/NVmakedevices.sh
```

habe auch mal die BusID raus genommen, keine veranderung.

werde jetzt noch mal ein neues kernel erzeugen mit 

linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1

und dann mal schaune ob es dann geht

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *holbre wrote:*   

> habe alles raus geschmiessen.
> 
> dann neu emerge
> 
> ```
> ...

 

hast den den letzten 13er kernel mal versucht??

----------

## holbre

so habe das ganz jetzt alles noch mal mit dem neuen kernel gemacht.

jetzt bin ich schon weiter, der bildschirm bleibt schwarz.

wie kann ich den 13er kernel emergen ?

----------

## SkaaliaN

mh...dann biste auch net weiter...bis da war ich auch schonmal..der geht nachher in den Standby...

du musst die neueren kernel einfach masked setzen...

----------

## holbre

da haben ich aber n probelm und zwar wie mache ich das   :Embarassed: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

```

echo ">=paketname" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

```

----------

## SinoTech

 *Scup wrote:*   

> mh...dann biste auch net weiter...bis da war ich auch schonmal..der geht nachher in den Standby...
> 
> du musst die neueren kernel einfach masked setzen...

 

Na, wenn der Monitor in den Stanby geht, stimmt wohl eher an der konfiguration der "xorg.conf" was nicht. Denn das nvidia Modul konnte ja offensichtlich geladen werden. Ein downgrade auf einen 13'er Kernel bringt meiner Meinung nach da keine verbesserung.

Oder gibt es irgendwelche fehlermeldungen in der Log von xorg?

Mfg

Sino

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

>  *Scup wrote:*   mh...dann biste auch net weiter...bis da war ich auch schonmal..der geht nachher in den Standby...
> 
> du musst die neueren kernel einfach masked setzen... 
> 
> Na, wenn der Monitor in den Stanby geht, stimmt wohl eher an der konfiguration der "xorg.conf" was nicht. Denn das nvidia Modul konnte ja offensichtlich geladen werden. Ein downgrade auf einen 13'er Kernel bringt meiner Meinung nach da keine verbesserung.
> ...

 

stimme ich dir zu...ABER: >>> bei mir handelte es ich auch um den gleichen rechner....habe die alte xorg genommen (musste neuinstallieren und hatte die auf ner disc)....ging trotzdem net.. =/

----------

## holbre

gut habe das sys-kernel/gentoo-sources auf masked gesetzt.

glaube aber ich habe da was falsch versteanden, kriege den 13er net angezeigt

----------

## franzf

Nimm einfach den Eintrag aus der packages.mask wieder raus (mit Texteditor) und mach ein simples

```
emerge =gentoo-sources-2.6.13-r5
```

Das holt dir genau den Kernel, mit dem du das Problem lösen willst...

----------

## SkaaliaN

Poste bitte das Ergebnis, damit wir den Thread bis zur Lösung aktiv haben!

----------

## holbre

werde das testen wenn ich wieder @home bin. wird wohl morgen werden bis ich mein ergebniss hier poste. aber schon mal thx

----------

## holbre

habe mir grad die platte gelöscht   :Sad:   wollte nur die zeite einrichten.

bin schon wieder fast fertig. teste das dann gelcieh noch mal.

----------

## holbre

so, nun läuft wieder alles, so halb

mir ist was aufgefallen.

```
modprobe nvidia

FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r5/modules.dep: No such file or directory

```

aber

```
ls -la /usr/src/

total 2

drwxr-xr-x   4 root root  176 Jan 21 19:13 .

drwxr-xr-x  15 root root  464 Jan 21 13:46 ..

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    0 Oct 20 12:04 .keep

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   22 Jan 21 19:13 linux -> linux-2.6.13-gentoo-r5

drwxr-xr-x  19 root root 1280 Jan 21 18:55 linux-2.6.13-gentoo-r5

drwxr-xr-x  18 root root  688 Jan 21 11:55 linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r5
```

verstehe ich jetzt nicht ?

----------

## Louisdor

 *holbre wrote:*   

> so, nun läuft wieder alles, so halb
> 
> mir ist was aufgefallen.
> 
> ```
> ...

 Welchen Kernel hast Du denn gebootet?

```
uname -a
```

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## holbre

das 13ner

----------

## Louisdor

 *holbre wrote:*   

> das 13ner

 Hm, dann hast Du wohl irgendwie was durcheinandergebracht, als Du den Kernel gebaut hast.

Vielleicht hilft Dir ja noch einmal ein Blick auf: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Kernel_manuell_kompilieren!?

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## holbre

 :Very Happy:  gut das problem ist gelöst. X startet nun auch wenn nvidia angegeben ist.

nur er nimmt die auflösung nicht an kannnur zwischen

640*480

320*240

weckseln ?

xorg.conf

```
....

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth  24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes   "800x600" "1024x768" "1280x1024"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

normaller weis solte das ja reich, nach meiner erfahrung.

----------

## Louisdor

 *holbre wrote:*   

>  gut das problem ist gelöst. X startet nun auch wenn nvidia angegeben ist.
> 
> nur er nimmt die auflösung nicht an kannnur zwischen
> 
> 640*480
> ...

 Was hast Du für einen Monitor?

CRT oder TFT

Bei mir sieht es in der xorg.conf so aus.

```

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "AOC TFT LM 919"

    VendorName  "AOC Inc."

    ModelName   "LM 919 DVI"

    DisplaySize 382 302

#    HorizSync  30.00 - 75.00

#    VertRefresh        60

    Option      "DPMS"

    Modeline    "1280x1024" 135.00  1280 1352 1520 1824  1024 1024 1027 1068 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

#

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "GeForce 4 FX 5600"

    Driver      "nvidia"

#    Driver      "nv"

    VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName   "NV31 [GeForce FX 5600]"

    Option      "NvAGP"                         "1"

#    Option      "IgnoreEDID"                    "true"

    Option      "ConnectedMonitor"              "DFP"

    Option      "RenderAccel"                   "off" # "true"

    Option      "UseEdidFreqs"                  "true"

    Option      "FlatPanelProperties"           "Dithering = enabled"   # "Scaling = centered" 

    Option      "NoRenderExtension"             "false"         # [<bool>]

    Option      "TransparentIndex"              "0"

    Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite"         "true"

    Option      "RandRRotation"                 "true"

    Option      "Coolbits"                      "1"

    Option      "AllowDDCCI"                    "false"

    Option      "HWcursor"                      "true"

    Option      "DigitalVibrance"               "75"

    Option      "CursorShadow"                  "true"

    Option      "CursorShadowAlpha"             "100" # 0 transparent; 255 opaque

    Option      "CursorShadowXOffset"           "4" # 0 - 32; 4

    Option      "CursorShadowYOffset"           "2" # 0 - 32; 2

    Option      "NoFlip"                        "false"

    VideoRam    131072

EndSection

#

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 0"

    Device      "GeForce 4 FX 5600"

    Monitor     "AOC TFT LM 919"

    DefaultDepth 24

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Ich musste mir damals eine Modeline basteln.

Ich weiss nur leider nicht mehr wo es das Tool dafür gab. Es war auf einer Webseite.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## holbre

also ist TFT der kann max. 1280x1024 und das soll er auch machen, der lief ja schon mal - das ist was mich grad so ärgert.

bin irgenwie wolh grad einfach nur doof oder so   :Question: 

habe es auch mit der modeline mal probier, nur war die auf lösung dann 320x240 oder so.

eine icon so groß wie der bildschirm.

----------

## Louisdor

Ich hab den Link zu dem Modelinetool gefunden.

Versuch es mal damit!

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## SinoTech

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Ich musste mir damals eine Modeline basteln.
> ...

 

Das Modeline Tool ist auch schon bei Xorg dabei und heißt "gtf".

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Louisdor

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Das Modeline Tool ist auch schon bei Xorg dabei und heißt "gtf".

 OK, Merci, das kannte ich noch nicht.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## holbre

 :Very Happy:   :Wink:   :Smile:   :Very Happy: 

danke für die tipps.

nach dem ich mit der Modeline 0 erfolg hatte, habe ich einfach mal 

```

HorizSync  30.00 - 70.00

VertRefresh        60 
```

mit in die xorg.conf eingebraucht.

und siehe da die auflösung läst sich ändern.   :Very Happy: 

das thema ist so weit dann gelöst, bis hin auf die frage warum es nur mit dem 13ner geht und bei 14ner der bildschirm schwarz bleibt.

----------

## stalinski

 *holbre wrote:*   

> so, nun läuft wieder alles, so halb
> 
> mir ist was aufgefallen.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Argh, kein Wunder, das das schiefgeht.

nvidia-kernel orinetiert sich nach /usr/src/linux/ auf welchen Kernel das zeigt.

Du hast somit das modul NUR für den 2.6.13er installiert.

änder den Symlink mal auf den 2.6.14er Kernel und mach dann ein erneutes emerge nvidia-kernel

Da sollte dann auch stehen "found Kernel sources for 2.6.14" (oder sowas ähnliches halt).

Deshlab muss man ja auch nach jedem Kernelwechsel das nvidia modul neu emergen!

----------

## SkaaliaN

hatte das gleiche problem...der fehler besteht auch mit einem richtigen Symlink...

----------

## SkaaliaN

mh...Problem wurde gelöst oder wieso kommt nix mehr???  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fuchur

hi

Habe gerade meinen Kernel upgedatet (2.6.15). Ich habe keine grösseren probleme gehabt ausser

das udev keine "/dev/nvidia*" angelegt hat. Benutzt habe ich folgenden ebuilds:

```

sys-fs/udev-079-r1

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r1

media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6629-r6

media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5

```

Das udev problem habe ich so gelöst in dem ich in "/etc/conf.d/local.start" folgendes eingetragen habe:

```

ebegin "Nvidia settings"

    /sbin/NVmakedevices.sh

    # opengl-update

    /usr/sbin/opengl-update nvidia

eend $?

```

x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6 habe ich ohne "dlloader" aber mit "opengl" compiliert

Vielleicht hilft das ja etwas weiter.

MfG

----------

## SkaaliaN

die NVmakedevices.sh gibts bei den neuen nvidia kerneln net mehr

----------

## SkaaliaN

Ich bekomme immernoch kein Nvidia-kernel mit Xorg zum laufen. Ich habe bereits den kernel neugebaut!

```

emerge nvidia-kernel ; emerge nvidia-glx

```

wurde ausgeführt...dann habe ich ein:

```

opengl-update nvidia

```

ebenfalls ausgeführt. Die xorg.conf ist eine gesicherte. D.h. der PC lief mit der vor der neuinstallation..Allerdings mit dem 2.6.13-r5 Gentoo Kernel.

hier mal ein auszug auf meiner /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 x86_64 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux Therapy 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Fri Jan 27 17:39:55 Local time zone must be set--see zic  x86_64

Build Date: 28 January 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Jan 29 10:23:04 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib64/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,00e1 card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,00e0 card 1458,0c11 rev a2 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,00e4 card 1458,0c11 rev a1 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,00e7 card 1458,5004 rev a1 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,00e7 card 1458,5004 rev a1 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,00e8 card 1458,5004 rev a2 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,00e5 card 1458,5002 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10de,00e3 card 1458,b002 rev a2 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10de,00e2 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0e:0: chip 10de,00ed card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,00f2 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:09:0: chip 1102,0002 card 1102,8022 rev 07 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:09:1: chip 1102,7002 card 1102,0020 rev 07 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:0a:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:0b:0: chip 11ab,4320 card 1458,e000 rev 13 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:11:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x3000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:14:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x500fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:0), (-1,-1,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:1), (-1,-1,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:2), (-1,-1,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:3), (-1,-1,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x00f2) rev 162, Mem @ 0xf8000000/24, 0xe0000000/28, 0xf9000000/24

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf0000000 from 0xf7ffffff to 0xefffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfc003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfc004000 - 0xfc0040ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfd004000 - 0xfd0040ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfd003000 - 0xfd003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfd002000 - 0xfd002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xf9000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x00009407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000203f (0x40) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfc003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfc004000 - 0xfc0040ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfd004000 - 0xfd0040ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfd003000 - 0xfd003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfd002000 - 0xfd002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xf9000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x00009407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000203f (0x40) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfc003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfc004000 - 0xfc0040ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfd004000 - 0xfd0040ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfd003000 - 0xfd003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfd002000 - 0xfd002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xf9000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x00009407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000203f (0x40) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 11:44:46 PST 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfc003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfc004000 - 0xfc0040ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfd004000 - 0xfd0040ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfd003000 - 0xfd003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfd002000 - 0xfd002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xf9000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x00009407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000203f (0x40) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfc003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfc004000 - 0xfc0040ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfd004000 - 0xfd0040ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfd003000 - 0xfd003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfd002000 - 0xfd002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xf9000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x00009407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000203f (0x40) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [34] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xF8000000

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

Weiß jmd. nen Rat??Danke..!

Gruß

Mattez

----------

## jm0602

Hallo

bei mir lauft xorg mit nvidia auf dem 2.6.12-r5 Kernel soweit gut... nur wenn ich xorg beende und in den Textmodus zurück will, hab ich auf dem DVI Anschluss bei meinem TFT kein Signal (frequency out of range). Wenn ich aber den D-Sub parallel mit anschließe, hab ich plötzlich auf dem analogen Anschluss ein Signal.

Kann man da vielleicht noch was einstellen, damit ich nach dem Beenden von Xorg wieder auf DVI ein Signal im Textmodus hab. Weil kurz nach dem booten funktioniert der Textmodus ja auch mit DVI.

----------

## SkaaliaN

Vielleicht könnte man den Thread ja mit dem anderen Thread vereinen? Glaube das es das gleiche Problem ist!?

gruß

mattez

----------

## SkaaliaN

ALSO...es hat daran gelegen das Xorg nicht mehr automatisch die Hz Zahlen für den Monitor setzt. Diese sollte man in die Xorg.conf reinschreiben und den normalen Stable-Nvidia-kernel emergen. Dann müsste es funktionieren. Mal eine andere Frage. Braucht Xorg nun Userspezifische Xorg.conf Dateien??? Also legt Xorg die nun im homeverzeichnis vom user ab?? Kann das sein!?

gruß

mattez

----------

